
Ask HN: Why someone would use a nocode tool vs. a cloud CMS? - amorsly
With the rise of the nocode movement we see a lot of services that allow anyone to build a website on top of Airtable, Notion or Google sheet.
(almost a new service a day just on PH).<p>However non-techies have already countless of solutions to build their portfolio, their website or  their e-commerce (think Wix,SquareSpace, Shopify or even Google Site). These solutions are extremely easy to setup (usually just blocks to add or remove) and at a very accessible price. Cherry on the cake: they have millions of templates and customisation possibilities that no-techie love.<p>So why should someone pick a no code tool for her website?
======
khannavid
Every solution has its pros and cons. Based on what people actually need, they
choose the most proper tools:

-If you're really not into code, Wix or SquareSpace are good choices. But they have very limited capabilities beyond static pages.

\- For dynamic pages or a full control on your website's functionality,
Wordpress is an excellent choice. But it's hard to implement without any
coding skill! You can have a lot of functionalities but you can't customize
them if you are not a developer.

\- Airtable or Notion gives you a lot of customization without any coding
skills. So can make a nice dynamic page based on them with the help of an
external no-code tool. Their problems? Very functional but without a decent
UI!

It was my experience and I could be wrong. But as a no-techie, I think my
experience could be relevant!

------
QueensGambit
To me, it comes down to value for money. Non-techies pay for something that
they can't accomplish otherwise.

As a techie, I can do it myself. Between the tools I am familiar with vs
learning a new UI that I am not familiar with, I would choose the former for
zero cost.

------
kgraves
All sorts of reasons:

Prototyping

Speed

Time to Market

Non-techies shouldn't need to care about the HTML/CSS/JS/Whatever of the
website, the site just needs to _look good_ for them to use it.

A no-code site (Wix, SquareSpace, Shopify, etc.) may just be enough for them
just to get to market without looking too deep into the code.

Just get/buy a template, customise it further (if you've got the skills) and
you're ready to go.

